# Finally pulled it off!!!



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

After numerous trips trying to catch a fish, any fish, I went out again this morning. Right back to the NAS sea wall. Only spent about 2 hours out there with my 3 year old. We caught 4 flounder (all just above keeper size) and 1 small red (15 inches). 

Stoked! Finally broke thru and caught something! Problem now is the itch is stronger, I wanna go again just to try and catch more


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Good job
That's a tough itch to scratch too


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You can only treat the symptoms - there is no cure. Congrats on your success.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I got the same problem!...Caught my first 3 today!!..3lb sheephead and 2 trout bout a foot long! I'm as happy as I was when I caught my first 8lb bass!!


----------

